# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم NS PRO تحديثات :  NsPro v6.6.5 released:

## mohamed73

*-Improved several Android operations.
-Added i9020, i9023 support.  Is highly recommended to use latest NsPro version.  Latest NsPro version is available for download:
-On NsTeam Webpage: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
-On NsPro Support Area.*

----------

